# Micro pinions



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have searched around for 2mm shaft micro pinions for the last couple of days with no luck.....I would like to find 22-25 (48p) for my M18. Metal is prefered

Has anyone have a good source for these??

thanks....Scooter


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> I have searched around for 2mm shaft micro pinions for the last couple of days with no luck.....I would like to find 22-25 (48p) for my M18. Metal is prefered
> 
> Has anyone have a good source for these??
> 
> thanks....Scooter


Middle River Hobbies makes an adaptor so you can use pinions with a larger diameter hole with the smaller 2mm motor shaft. I've used them and they work good. Just an idea if you can't find a 48p with the right hole size.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I got a PM ...I guess LOSI has MLST pinions up to 25 ..they are 2mm and steel... Going to order some.


----------

